

Harmony Explained: Progress Towards a Scientific Theory of Music - Double_Cast
http://arxiv.org/html/1202.4212v2

======
Double_Cast
Explains music in terms of computation and psychology.

Submitted in response to _Music Theory for Musicians and Normal People_ [0],
which is notation rather than "theory".

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8472157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8472157)

